# Five kinds of sex



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

The first is Smurf Sex. 
This happens during the honeymoon; 
you both keep doing it until you're blue in the face.

The second is Kitchen Sex. 
This is at the beginning of the marriage; 
you'll have sex anywhere, anytime. Hence, also in the kitchen.

The third kind is Bedroom Sex. 
You've calmed down a bit, perhaps have kids, 
so you gotta do it in the bedroom.

The fourth kind is Hallway Sex. 
This is where you pass each other in the hallway
and say, "F**k you!"

There is also a fifth kind of sex: Courtroom Sex. 
This is when you get divorced 
and your wife f**ks you in front of everyone in court.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------

